# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Σπίτι πουλιών

## melomenos

Ηθελα να σας ρωτήσω για την κατασκευή ενός σπιτιού πουλιών στον κήπο για να προσελκύσω να κατοικήσουν μικρά πουλιά σπουργίτια, σπίνοι ή φλώρια και φυσικά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να τραβήξω να έρθει!

Περιγραφή: Η περιοχή που είναι ο κήπος/περιβόλι βρίσκεται 60 μέτρα από τη θάλασσα στη περιοχή της Αχαϊας μετά το Αίγιο προς Πάτρα.
Ο χώρος του κήπου είναι περίπου μισό στρέμμα με μικρή καλλιέργεια λαχανικών 
γύρω υπάρχουν εξοχικές κατοικίες αραιοκατοικημένες,
στο πίσω μέρος του κήπου σε κοντινή απόσταση υπάρχει κάθε απόγευμα ένα σμήνος από σπουργίτια και μερικούς σπίνους που παίζουν και ξεσηκώνουν τον κόσμο μέσα σε μουριές και ελιές,
σε μια πολύ πυκνή τριανταφυλλιά του κήπου υπάρχει μια φωλιά από φλώρια που τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια έχουμε γεννητούρια.

Για το σπιτάκι τώρα η χρησιμοποίηση ακατέργαστων ξύλων που διάβασα σε κάποια άλλα άρθρα σας θα είναι η πιο κατάλληλη λύση,
ήθελα να ρωτήσω όμως έχουμε την δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιήσουμε επεξεργασμένη ξυλεία όπως π.χ. μελαμίνη, νοβοπάν ή mdf ?
Πάντα μιλάω για αυτό το είδος των πουλιών και κυρίως για τα σπουργίτια που είναι προσαρμοσμένα σχεδόν σε όλες τις συνθήκες και ανθεκτικά!


Εχω επιλέξει από διάφορα σχέδια που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο  με μικρές πρακτικές αλλαγές ένα απλό ξύλινο σπιτάκι διαστάσεων 30 Χ 25 Χ 25 εκ. για αρχή σαν της φωτογραφίας πιο πάνω!!! (χαχαχα αν πετύχει το εγχείρημα προβλέπω να το μεγαλώνω)
Έλεγα να προσθέσω στο πάτο του κάποιο συρταράκι για τυχόν και κατοικηθεί να μπορώ να το καθαρίζω, όπως και την σκεπή να την κάνω κινητή ώστε να υπάρχει πρόσβαση όταν χρειαστεί. 
Ακόμα σκέφτομαι το σπιτάκι να τοποθετηθεί σε στήλο περίπου 180εκ. περίπου για το φόβο μην επιτεθεί κάποια γάτα και εννοείται μακριά από δέντρα τουλάχιστον 2 μέτρα.

Θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεος να με βοηθήσετε με τις γνώσεις σας και τις εμπειρίες σας μια και 
δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με πουλιά ξανά παρά σαν παρατηρητής.
Φυσικά η όλη κατασκευή είναι ένα είδος μαθήματος για τα παιδιά μου 
που περιμένουν πως και πως να το ξεκινήσουμε.

----------


## Epicouros

ΞΥΛΙΝΗ ΦΩΛΙΑ 30 Χ 20 Χ 20 CM


  Φίλε Χάρη, κάτι τέτοιο πωλείτε 16.58 ευρώ σε online shop,.....μήπως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να το πάρεις έτοιμο;  Εκτός να θέλεις να γευθείς τη χαρά της δημιουργίας.

Αλλά είναι για τα παιδιά είπαμε,....σωστά.

----------


## ninos

Για ξύλο εγώ θα έβαζα, Κόντρα πλακέ Θαλλάσης, για να αντέχει στην υγρασία..

Δες και τις παρακάτω εικόνες. Δεν είναι φωλιές για να γεννούν, αλλά σπιτάκι που θα τους βάζεις τροφή και νεράκι και θα τα έχεις για πάντα συντροφία σου. Όταν βρέχει επίσης θα έρχονται εκεί..Την εποχή του ζευγαρώματος, μπορείς να τους  βάζεις και φωλιά.

----------


## mitsman

Χαρη να σου πω εγω και γινεται χαμος απο πουλακια????
Βαζω εξωτερικες ταιστρες... και γινεται μαζωξη... χα χα χα
Τα σπιτακια αυτα εχω την εντυπωση πως λειτουργουν σαν φωλιες και οχι σαν σπιτι!!! χωρις να ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος... δεν μπορω να θυμηθω που ειναι κατι φωτο που ειχα βαλει απο τις ταιστρες μου... θα βρω και κατι σαιτ να σου προτεινω για ακριβως αυτο που θες!!!
 να εχεις υποψιν σου οτι τα πουλια δεν κοιμουνται απαραιτητα εκει που τρωνε... διανυουν απειρα χιλιομετρα για να βρουν τροφη.....


Και ενας λακος με νερο θα σε βοηθησει παρα πολυ σε αυτο που θες!!!

----------


## melomenos

Epicouros
έχω βρει αρκετά τέτοια σπιτάκια σε καλή τιμή αλλά όπως είπες η όλη κατασκευή
θα γίνει να μυήσουμε και τα παιδιά έμμεσα στο περιβάλλον και το ενδιαφέρον για τη φύση
και να αγαπήσουν τους μικρούς φτερωτούς φίλους μας

ninos
το κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ τουλάχιστον για την σκεπή
όσο για την ιδέα σου δεν το είχα σκεφτεί έτσι αλλά είχα δημιουργήσει (στα χαρτιά)
μια επιφάνεια που θα συνδύαζε και την δική σου ιδέα
με έβαλες όμως σε σκέψεις και ίσως αλλάξω τα σχέδια λίγο,
σου βάζω πιο κάτω φωτογραφία να δεις τι είχα σχεδιάσει με τις πληροφορίες που είχα μαζέψει μέχρι τώρα 
και πριν βρω το φόρουμ σας



 mitsman
το εγχείρημα είναι να κατοικηθεί και αν είναι δυνατόν να φτιάξουν φωλιά κάποιο ζευγαράκι φτερωτών,
ένα νερόλακκο ή κάποια ψίχουλα για να μαζευτούν και τώρα συμβαίνει,
δεν φαντάζεσαι στα παιδιά τι πρόκληση θα είναι μια δημιουργία τους να κατοικηθεί
να μαζεύει πουλάκια που τα μικρά θα περνάνε ώρες παρακολουθώντας τα 
πάνω από το δεντροσπιτό τους (είναι κι αυτό υπό κατασκευή)  
και τι "πανηγύρια" θα κάνουν βλέποντας μικρούς νεοσσούς να τιτιβίζουν μέσα από το σπιτάκι
σε διαβεβαιώ κάθε φορά που θα πηγαίνουμε στο σπίτι θα είναι η πρώτη τους παρατήρηση.

----------


## mitsman

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω κατα ποσο κατοικουν πουλακια μεσα σε τετοια σπιτακια.. ειχα την εντυπωση οτι μονο κανουν φωλιες... φωλια παλι του χρονου ομως!! οποτε πρωτο μελημα σου πιστευω θα ηταν  να τα προσελκυσετε με φαι τα πουλακια!!!


Πολλα πολλα πολλα συγχαρητηρια για τον τροπο που σκεφτεσαι για τα παιδια σου!!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

Χάρη το φαγητό δεν θα πρεπει να βρισκεται στο εδαφος γιατι θα εχεις επισκεψεις και απο αλλοα πλασματακια. καλο ειναι να ειναι ψηλα και ιδανικο να αιωρείται ετσι ωστε να το φτανουν μονο τα πουλακια. 
Ο Δημητρης εχει δικιο στο οτι θα χρησιμοποιησουν αυτη την κατασκευη για μελλοντικες γεννες μεσα. Η περίοδος αναπαραγωγής του σπουργιτιου ειναι την άνοιξη και το καλοκαίρι και κάθε φορά γεννιούνται 4-6 αυγά περιπου.

----------


## ninos

Χάρη,

γνώμη μου είναι οτι το πουλάκι εαν δεν γνωρίζει τον χώρο, δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειται να μπει στην τρύπα της φωλιάς που έχει το σπιτάκι. Για τον λόγο αυτό, σου έβαλα αυτό το σπιτάκι να το κάνεις σαν πρώτο βήμα και όταν έρθει η περίοδος του ζευγαρώματος, τότε βάζεις και την φωλιά. Δηλαδή κολλάς και το μικρό σπιτάκι, δίπλα, κάτω από το μεγάλο σπιτάκι που σου γράφω ή κάπου εκεί κοντά.

Όπως λέει και ο Δημήτρης θα πρέπει αρχικά να τα προσελκύσεις με σποράκια και νερό, είτε με την μέθοδο που γράφει ο Δημήτρης, είτε με το σπιτάκι, χωρίς το δεύτερο όμως να σου εξασφαλίζει ότι θα τα βλέπεις κάθε μέρα. Για να κοιμούντε μέσα στο σπιτάκι,  νομίζω οτι είναι πολύ δύσκολο Χάρη..

Γνώμη μου, εάν και δεν το ξέρω σίγουρα, είναι ότι στο σπιτάκι θα πάνε σίγουρα από περιέργεια κάποια στιγμή, αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι θα διανυχτερεύσουν κιόλας εκεί. Όταν πάνε θα δουν ότι υπάρχει  τροφή, θα φάνε και θα παίξουν τριγύρω. Τώρα εάν θα έρχονται κάθε μέρα, ποίος ξέρει… ίσως ναι, ίσως όχι. Τέλος, σκέψου και το θέμα της τροφής. Τα σπουργίτια εάν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν τρέφονται μόνο με σπόρια, αλλά και έντομα κτλ κτλ

Εγω στο παλιά μου γειτονιά, ειχα προσελκύσει περιστεριά,γεννούσαν σε ένα μεγάλο φύκο (benjamin) και μετά φθάσαμε στο σημειο που μολις έβγαινα στο μπαλκονι ερχοντουσαν. Όμως στα σπουργίτια δεν έχω ιδέα τι μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## melomenos

Marilenaki
το σχέδιο που ετοίμαζα είναι για στήριξη σε στύλο 180εκ. από το έδαφος

ninos mitsman
κατάλαβα το σκεπτικό σας και νομίζω είναι σωστό
πρέπει να αποκτήσουν πρώτα εμπιστοσύνη στο χώρο
αν και τα σπουργίτια διάβασα ότι είναι "ατρόμητα"!!!

Οπότε θα επανασχεδιάσω την υπαίθρια πια ταΐστρα και μελλοντικά 
θα φτιάξω έτσι την κατασκευή που να μπορεί να προστεθεί και ένα σπιτάκι λίγο πριν την άνοιξη για το πιθανό ζευγάρωμα!

----------


## ninos

δεν είναι μόνο θέμα εμπιστοσύνης, αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς τα πουλία ζευγαρώνουν την άνοιξη που έχει ήδη περάσει. Όποτε απο του χρόνου πάλι. 

Εαν δεις οτι εχεις επισκέπτες, τοτε για τις τεχνητές φωλιές θα  μπορούσες να τις τοποθετησεις  από το Νοέμβριο με τα πρώτα κρύα, έτσι ώστε αρκετά πουλιά να συχνάζουν με ευχαρίστηση σ’ αυτές τις κρύες νύχτες του χειμώνα. Άλλωστε, όσο πιο νωρίς τις τοποθετήσεις στον χώρο, τόσο αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες για επιτυχία κατά την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο.

Πάρα πολύ ωραία η ιδέα σου Χάρη. Σου εύχομαι να γεμίσει πουλάκια ο κήπος σου.

----------


## mitsman

Εχω κανει και εγω το ιδιο και δεν παει το μυαλο σου τι πουλακια εχω μαζεψει..... τα σπουργιτια τρωνε αλλα ολα τα ιθαγενη ερχονται για το νερο.....εχω φτιαξει ενα λακο με ναυλον και απο πανω το εχω σκεπασει με χωμα το ναυλον και απο ενα μπετονι 20λιτρο εχω τραβηξει ενα αλοιφαδολαστιχο και ειναι συνεχεια γεματος ο λακος!!
να και μια φωτο απο την ταιστρα

----------


## melomenos

πολύ όμορφη η ταΐστρα σου mitsman
η ιδέα σου όμως με τη λιμνούλα δεν είναι τόσο καλή στη κήπο μου 
μιας και υπάρχουν αρκετά γατιά που θα παραμονεύουν  
οπότε ότι φτιάξω θα είναι πάνω σε στύλο

----------


## mitsman

Τα γατια πιανουν τα αγρια πουλια μονο το βραδυ που κοιμουνται.. μην ανησυχεις καθολου για αυτο!!!!
και εκει που βλεπεις γεματο γατια ειναι!!!

----------


## melomenos

έχεις δίκιο αλλά έχω και τον πατέρα μου που εκμεταλλεύεται όλο τον κήπο με τα οργώματα του και τα ζαρζαβατικά 
οπότε δεν μου αφήνει ελεύθερο χώρο για να το εκμεταλλευτώ 
απο Κυριακή που θα είμαι εκεί 15 μέρες θα δω τι μπορώ να κάνω 
γι'αυτό μάζευα ιδέες για σπιτάκι και επί τόπου θα βγουν τα καινούργια σχέδια για την κατασκευή
πάντως όπου καταλήξω θα σας ενημερώσω κι αν βγει κάτι καλό θα έχετε και φωτογραφία

----------


## mitsman

Φωτογραφιες οπως και να εχει πρεπει να εχουμε... χα χα χα
εστω απο τις ντοματες.. ειπαμε.. ειμαστε φωτολαγνοι.....
Μια καλη λυση που ειχα κανει εγω ειναι ενα ταψακι να το χωσεις στο χωμα στο επιπεδο του εδαφους, να του βαλεις χωμα και πετρες μεσα να μην φαινεται ο μεταλικος πατος και να μπαινει εκει το νερο.. σε μια γωνια του κτηματος!

----------


## melomenos

χαχαχα... όλα τα πιθανά σενάρια θα τεθούν σε σύσκεψη επι τόπου, κι εγώ κάποιο τέτοιο ταψάκι σκεπτόμουν
όσο για τις ντομάτες, μελιτζάνες, πιπεριές, φασολάκια... κλπ 
πριν την κατσαρόλα θα φωτογραφηθούν προς ανάμνηση

----------


## klairi

εδώ και κάποια χρόνια έχουμε μια όμορφη φωλίτσα στο δέντρο μας με περιστέρια που γεννούν τουλάχιστον 2 φορές το χρόνο. Έτσι άρχισα να τους έχω πάντα τροφή και νερό σε κεραμικά δοχειά στη βεράντα μου. Φίλε μου τα πουλιά που ζουνε ελεύθερα δε νοιάζονται αν η φωλιά είναι κλειστή (τύπου σπιτάκι) ή όχι. Θέλουν να νοιώθουν ασφάλεια και να είναι καλοδεχούμενα. 
Στη βεράντα μας πάντως γίνεται πανικός όποτε βάζω φρέσκο νερό και τροφή. Αν εσύ όμως θέλεις να προσελκύσεις μόνο μικρά πουλάκια θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς μια λύση για να μην περνάνε τα περιστέρια, που ανακαλύπτουν τροφή όπου υπάρχει. Έχω βρει κάτι κατασκευές στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά εγώ τα ταϊζω όλα  ....

----------


## melomenos

Klairi σ'ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες
στη περιοχή που θα κάνω τη κατασκευή δεν υπάρχουν περιστέρια
αλλά οι σπουργίτες είναι ανήμερα θηρία και δεν αφήνουν κανένας να τους παρει την τροφή
τελικά μάλλον θα προσπαθήσω μετά την ιδέα του ninos να κάνω μια κατασκευή 
κάτι σαν υπαίθρια πέργολα ίσως με σκεπή θα δούμε την έμπνευση και πως θα μας βγεί στο δρόμο της κατασκευής

----------


## ninos

Χάρη θα περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες.  Τι ωραία ρε παιδιά να ζει κάποιος κοντά στην φύση.. Εμας μας έφαγε η τσιμεντούπολη  :sad:

----------


## warlock

Πολύ ωραία η ιδέα σου .Για να μην σου τύχει αυτό που πάθαμε εμείς (μας έφαγε γάτα έναν νεοσσό δεκαωστούρας ) βάλε ένα ταψάκι λαμαρίνα γύρω από τον κορμό της φωλιάς.Έτσι αποτρέπεις γάτες ,αρουραίους ,νυφίτσες και ότι άλλο σκαρφαλώνει .
Φωλίτσες για να προσεγγίσουμε αγριόπουλα και ότι άλλο πτηνό θέλουμε (μέχρι και νυχτερίδα, παρόλο που δεν είναι πτηνό )θα βρεις στο εμπόριο .Αν ψάξεις στο internet θα βρεις κατάλληλες φωλιές για κάθε είδος ,μιάς και η τρύπα πρέπει να έχει συγκεκριμένη διάμετρο ,η κλίση της φωλιάς να είναι συγκεκριμένη ,το μεγεθός της ,ο προσανατοισμός της..και πάει λέγοντας .Θα πρέπει να "αντιγράψεις " την κατασκευή για περισσότερες πιθανότητες επιτυχίας ,αλλιώς απλά θα έρχονται τα πουλάκια και δεν θα φωλιάζουν .
Η ταίστρα είναι κατι πολύ εύκολο και θα προσσεγγίσει αρκετά πουλάκια για παρατήρηση .Αλλά πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί με την θέση της .
Η πιό εύκολη φωλιά που μπορεί κάποιος να φτιάξει και είναι η πιό συνηθισμένη για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπους σε παιδάκια ,είναι η χελιδινοφωλιά .Που και πάλι θα βρεις στο internet πως να κατασκευαστεί και σε τι διαστάσεις.

----------


## melomenos

Παιδιά μετά τις συμβουλές σας και τις προτροπές σας φτιάξαμε την ταΐστρα μέσα στο περιβόλι!
Τις προηγούμενες μέρες φτιάξαμε με τα παιδιά ένα δεντρόσπιτο/παρατηρητήριο σε μια απόσταση 15 μέτρων από την ταΐστρα μας
και σήμερα το απόγευμα τοποθετήσαμε την ταΐστρα στη τελική της θέση πάνω σε ένα μεταλλικό στύλο(ύψος 180εκ.) 
και σας την φωτογραφήσαμε, 
προσπαθήσαμε να μην υπάρχει οποιαδήποτε δέντρο ή βοήθημα για να πηδήξουν οι γάτες σε απόσταση τουλάχιστον 2,50 μέτρων,
από αύριο πρωί θα την τροφοδοτήσουμε για να προσελκύσουμε τους φτερωτούς επισκέπτες μας
το σπιτάκι θα τοποθετηθεί προς το τέλος του χειμώνα κολλητά με την ταΐστρα που ελπίζουμε μέχρι τότε να έχει γίνει στέκι!

----------


## Marilenaki

ειναι υπεροχο!! Με το καλο να το επισκεφτουν οι φτερωτοι μας φιλοι!!  :Happy:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Χάρη συγχαρητήρια.Και birdwatching σε περιβόλι δεν το περίμενα.όλα να πάνε καλά.

----------


## melomenos

> Χάρη συγχαρητήρια.Και birdwatching σε περιβόλι δεν το περίμενα.όλα να πάνε καλά.


τίποτα δεν είναι αδύνατο στην Ελλάδα χαχαχα... _Everything's Possible!!!_
άλλωστε πως θα δώσουμε το παράδειγμα στα παιδιά

----------


## jk21

σημερα ειδα την ιδεα σου και με ενθουσιασες .ειναι κατι που ονειρευομαι να επεκταθει σαν ιδεα στη χωρα μας ! η  φωλια που εχεις σκεφτει κανει για ειδη παπαδιτσας ή σπουργιτια κυριως.δες επισης και αυτο
10_seagrass_birds_nest.jpg

.ομως αν βαλεις ενα χωρο παρατηρησης οπως αυτον που εδειξες,αλλα και μια ταιστρα σαν του δημητρη με  σπορους ειτε για παπαδιτσες ειτε για αλλα γνωστα αγριοπουλια οπως καρδερινες ,σκαρθακια ,σπινους κλπ θα προσελκυσεις και κεινα που ισως φτιαξουν εκει κοντα καποια φωλια σε καποιο δεντρο η υπαρξη στο κτημα καποιας ελιας,ενος κυπαρισσοειδους οπως λευλαντ ή πευκου ή μιας αμυγδαλιας ή μιας φτελιας αν εισαι καπως ορεινα ,θα βοηθουσε τα μεγιστα .απαραιτητα να φτιαξεις κατι σαν αυτο
robins_birdbath.jpg  για να εχουν πηγη νερου.ενα πηλινο ταψακι με μια τρυπα στη μεση οπου θα εξερχεται νερο με μικρη αντλια ενυδριου και το οποιο θα ανακυθκλωνεται μεσω αλλης εξοδου ειναι μια ιδανικη λυση για διαρκες καθαρο νερο

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Χαρή πολύ ωραία η ιδέα σου και σίγουρα οι πιτσιρικάδες όχι μόνο θα την λατρέψουν, αλλά παίρνουν ήδη ένα πολύ σωστό μάθημα συμπεριφοράς απέναντι στα πουλιά.

Η κατασκευή σου είναι πάρα πολύ καλή.
Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να χρησιμοποιήσεις το "σπιτάκι"-ταϊστρα από τον Οκτωμβριο οταν δηλαδη ερθουν τα πρωτα κρυα και μεχρι την αρχη της Ανοιξης.
Τωρα τα πουλια βρισκουν ευκολα τροφη και το πιθανοτερο ειναι οι μονοι επισκεπτες της ταϊστρας το καλοκαιρι να ειναι τα μυρμηγκια.
Αντιθέτως θα σου προτεινα να τοποθετησεις πανω στην κολωνα-στηριγμα ένα πίατο γλαστρας με νερο για να δροσιζονται τα πουλια της περιοχης.
Δες και αυτο για να παρεις ιδεες:  http://www.laspilitas.com/garden/howto/birdbath.htm
Εχει μεγαλυτερη επιτυχια το καλοκαιρι αλλα τα πουλια θα το τιμησουν ακομα και με στις παγωνιες του Χειμώνα.

Τον Χειμώνα τοποθέτησε την ταίστρα και αλλες κρεμαστες (βλεπε mitsman) χρησιμοποιωντας οσο το δυνατον μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια τροφων (σπόρους, καρπους, φρουτα, λιπος κλπ) ετσι ωστε να προσελκυσεις τα περισσοτερα διαφορετικα ειδη(εντομοφαγα, σποροφαγα κλπ). 
Το σκιτσο σου ειναι ωραιοτατο και δειχνει ποσο μερακι αλλα και ποσο αγαπη για τα πουλια εχεις ομως η ταιστρα δεν πρεπει να βρισκεται σε καμια περιπτωση τοσο κοντα σε φωλια γιατι η οχληση απο τους φτερωτους επισκεπτες στο σημειο, θα αποτρεπει τα πιθανα ζευγαρια να την επιλεξουν.

Σχετικα με τις τεχνητες φωλιες, ειναι πολλα τα ειδη που μπορεις να προσελκυσεις αναλογα παντα με τον τυπο της φωλιας αλλα κυριως με το μερος τοποθετησης της.
Ο κηπος σου, απο την φωτογραφια, δειχνει να ειναι ιδανικος για αναπαραγωγη σπιζων και μικρων εντομοφαγων τα οποια ομως δεν φωλιαζουν στην κλασσικη τεχνητη φωλια με την μικρη τρυπα για ανοιγμα.
Το παν για να εχεις επιτυχια στις τεχνητες φωλιες ειναι να γνωριζεις στο περιπου τα ειδη της γειτονιας σου.
Αν πχ υπαρχει Καλογερος(Parus major) τοτε σχεδον σιγουρα θα φωλιασει σε μια σωστα τοποθετημενη φωλια σαν αυτη που σχεδιασες.
Με 2-3 φωτογραφιες του περιβαλλοντα χωρου θα μπορουσα να σου προτεινω μερικες θεσεις για τα αναλογα ειδη.
Μπορεις να καταφερεις απο φωλια για Σταχταρες("πετροχελιδονα") μεχρι για τσαλαπετεινους και γλαυκες.
Φυσικα πρεπει η τεχνητη φωλια να τοποθετηθει απο τον χειμωνα πριν ερθει η Ανοιξη και αρχισουν να ψαχνουν.
Δες εδω μερικες ιδεες απο το διαδικτυο το οποιο ειναι γεματο πληροφοριες γυρω απο το θεμα: http://nestboxes.blogspot.com/

----------


## ninos

παρα πολυ ωραια κατασκευη... Μπραβο Χαρη !

----------


## melomenos

> η ταιστρα δεν πρεπει να βρισκεται σε καμια περιπτωση τοσο κοντα σε φωλια γιατι η οχληση απο τους φτερωτους επισκεπτες στο σημειο, θα αποτρεπει τα πιθανα ζευγαρια να την επιλεξουν.
> 
> Σχετικα με τις τεχνητες φωλιες, ειναι πολλα τα ειδη που μπορεις να προσελκυσεις αναλογα παντα με τον τυπο της φωλιας αλλα κυριως με το μερος τοποθετησης της.
> Ο κηπος σου, απο την φωτογραφια, δειχνει να ειναι ιδανικος για αναπαραγωγη σπιζων και μικρων εντομοφαγων τα οποια ομως δεν φωλιαζουν στην κλασσικη τεχνητη φωλια με την μικρη τρυπα για ανοιγμα.


Πολύ καλή η συμβουλή σου να μπει σε κάποια απόσταση στο τέλος του χειμώνα η τεχνητή φωλιά δεν το είχα σκεφτεί!
Οσο για τον κήπο υπάρχουν στα πυκνά φυλλώματα φωλίτσες σπουργιτιών 
και σε μια πυκνή αγριοτριανταφυλλιά/δέντρο υπάρχει μια φωλιά από φλώρια που μας επισκέπτονται κάθε άνοιξη να γεννήσουν.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Πριν το τέλος του Χειμώνα να την τοποθετήσεις Χάρη.
Μερικά πουλιά ξεκινούν την αναζήτηση φωλιάς από πολύ νωρίς ακόμα και με πολύ κρύο.

----------

